# Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro oder DT -990 Pro



## Rafa85 (16. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Brauche neue Kopfhörer und dachte mir einen der beiden oben genannten zu kaufen weil ich eigentlich nichts negatives über diese Kopfhörer gehört habe und der Preis auch in meinen Budget wäre.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der DT-770 Pro mehr Bass als der offen gebaute DT- 990 Pro hat (bitte korrigieren wen das nicht so ist) aber welche untschiede gibt´s zwischen den beiden noch?

Die Kopfhörer würde ich hauptsächlich fürs Zocken verwenden...

Mit dem Sennheiser Pc 350, was ich bis vor kurzen noch hatte, war ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden vlt ein bisschen zu wenig Bass aber ansonsten ganz ok.

Mfg Rafa


----------



## Noirsoleil (16. Dezember 2014)

Geh doch bitte mal Probe hören dann weißt du es oder bestelle beide KH bei Thoman und schicke den einen dann wieder zurück. Fertig


----------



## tFFMrPink (16. Dezember 2014)

klanglich nehmen die sich wohl beide nicht viel...
kommt halt drauf an ob du nen offenen oder geschlossenen haben willst.

ich selbst nutze seit 2 jahren den dt990 und bin ziemlich zufrieden mit dem ding.


----------



## Darkseth (16. Dezember 2014)

Der DT 770 hat mehr TIEFbass. DT 990 mehr Midbass.
Du wirst leute finden, die behaupten, dass der dt 770 ganz klar mehr bass hat.
Und auch leute, die behaupten, dass der dt 990 der bass-stärkere ist. Hängt davon ab welchen bereich man betrachtet und welche songs.

Hauptunterschied: Offen vs. geschlossen.

BRAUCHST du eine schallisolation von außen? Gibts leute in deinem Zimmer, die du nicht stören willst? Ist deine umgebung so laut, dass du sie "ausblenden" willst? Oder willst du einfach pauschal komplett abgeschottet sein, wenn du nen KH aufsetzt?

Falls nicht, gibt es keinerlei grund für einen geschlossenen KH --> der offene DT 990 wäre sinnvoller.
Objektiv zum Gamen auch besser geeignet. größere Bühne, und man schreit nicht so ins mikro, weil die eigene stimme abgedämpft wird ^^

Welche Soundkarte wird genutzt? Onboard ist auf Dauer nicht zu empfehlen. Eine Soundkarte zumindest um selbst zu hören, ob DU nen unterschied hörst, würde ich früher oder später definitiv holen.


----------



## Rafa85 (16. Dezember 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten! 

Da ich noch nie offen gebaute Kopfhörer hatte, kann ich mir nicht genau vorstellen wie laut der Sound nach aussen hörbar ist...

Wenn der Sound nach außen genauso laut ist wie ich ihn selber höre dann würde ich lieber zu den geschlossenen greifen.

Eine Schallisolation von Außen brauche ich nicht. Derzeit benutze ich noch die Onboard-Soundkarte aber werde mir demnächst die Asus Xonar dgx holen falls die reicht?

Mfg


----------



## ColorMe (16. Dezember 2014)

Kennst du die gestörrten Kids mit schlechten Kopfhörern in der Bahn oder an der Bushaltestelle? Die am liebsten Lautstärke auf 100000 stellen würden um sich auch noch das letzte Bisschen Gehör zu zerstören und alle rundherum hören die Musik? So ist es bei offenen, nur das du nicht so laut aufdrehen musst. Ebenso hörst du das was um dich herum geschieht (sprich Stimmen, Fernseher, Musik, wenn der Nachbar seine alte flext).
Dafür bekommst du aber um einiges mehr an Bühne und hast einen "besseren" bzw. anderen Klang (oftmals präziser).

Kurze frage: stehst du auf Badewannenabstimmung, willst die deutsche Wirtschaft ankurbeln oder warum Beyerdynamic? Verstehe generell nicht, warum die hier im Forum immer empfohlen werden. Gibt schließlich genug Alternativen die neutraler klingen als die Beyerdynamic. Ist glaube wie mit Netzteilen und beQuiet. Hauptsache man empfiehlt erstmal ein Produkt (welches ja qualitativ nicht schlecht ist), aber Alternativen gibt es da schon, welche für manches Gehör/Geschmack sicherlich besser wäre.


----------



## Rafa85 (16. Dezember 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort!

Naja über Beyerdynamic KH habe viel positives aber auch ein paar negative Berichte gelesen... Ich denke das der KH für 140€ sicher ein Guter ist aber wer weiß vielleicht gehöre ich ja zu denen die nicht so zufrieden damit sind...Dann würde ich ihn natürlich wieder 

zurückschicken.

Welche Alternativen meinst du den damit?

Mfg


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ihm das PC350 zu wenig Bass hat, kommt man mit neutralen KH aber auch nicht weiter


----------



## Rafa85 (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mir mal beide bestellt und werde sie vergleichen...

Falls ich dann doch beide zurückschicken muss, melde ich mich hier nochmal.

Danke für eure Hilfe

Mfg


----------



## Rafa85 (17. Dezember 2014)

Hy! Habe mir heute die DT 770 geholt und klanglich gefallen die mir sehr gut aber sie umschließen meine Ohren nicht ganz vor allem gegen das rechte Ohr drückt der Lautsprecher...

Die Verarbeitung beim Bügel schaut auch nicht so aus als würde es länger wie 1 Jahr halten alles zu wackelig...

Hat noch jemand eine Idee welche mir besser passen könnten? Weil guter Sound bringt mir nix wenn sie nicht ordentlich passen.

Mfg


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Dezember 2014)

Was wärst du denn bereit auszugeben?


----------



## Rafa85 (17. Dezember 2014)

Kommt drauf an wenn er gut passt und Sound auch passt dann 200 so ca.

Mfg


----------



## Jeanboy (19. Dezember 2014)

Klanglich in Richtung des Beyers?

Oder können es auch neutralere (bassärmere) Kh sein?


----------



## Rafa85 (23. Dezember 2014)

Der Sound des Beyers gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut wobei ich aber finde das der eh nicht soviel Bass hat.


----------



## Jeanboy (24. Dezember 2014)

Also möchtest du noch mehr Bass oder noch weniger oder ist der Beyer genau passend?


----------

